# Caulk that washes away?



## kapsberger (Sep 12, 2010)

Relatively new homeowner here, and I'm hoping someone can help me with a caulking problem. I had to recaulk my shower, specifically the line where the tub meets the tile on the wall. I used DAP Kitchen and Bath caulk, and I *thought* I covered all the bases. I removed all the old caulk, used a bleach solution to clean up, dried, and then applied the caulk. I waited 24 hours before using the shower.

After a few days, I noticed that the caulk appears to be washing away. After a shower, I touched the bead and some caulk came away on my finger. What am I doing wrong? Is it the wrong product? Wrong application?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Is this your product? http://www.dap.com/docs/tech/00077312b.pdf 

Maybe the bleach solution? Note where it says "Some cleaning products may affect the performance of this product." Also "Surface must be clean, dry and free of all old caulk, dirt, dust and grease. Rubbing alcohol is recommended for removing soap film and soil."

That should not be happening with this product.


----------



## kapsberger (Sep 12, 2010)

> Is this your product? http://www.dap.com/docs/tech/00077312b.pdf


Yes, that's it. I read a few places that you should use a bleach/water mix to clean up after removing the caulk if there's mildew underneath, so that's what I did. Could that be the problem? 
http://www.dap.com/docs/tech/00077312b.pdf


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

There was an excellent article posted here by a member that was several pages long in regards to caulking and/or re-caulking. One of the most important items he stressed was in preparations for caulking. Maybe do a "caulk" search or I may find it and post the link. David


----------



## kapsberger (Sep 12, 2010)

Thurman said:


> There was an excellent article posted here by a member that was several pages long in regards to caulking and/or re-caulking. One of the most important items he stressed was in preparations for caulking. Maybe do a "caulk" search or I may find it and post the link. David


Thurman, is this the one you meant?

http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/recaulking-previously-silicone-caulked-shower-door-frame-15069/

Looks good. I'm surprised I didn't find it the first time, but on the other hand, searching for "caulk" brings back several hundred results, so maybe it isn't so surprising. 

I tried DAP's "Ask an Expert" e-mail, and they wrote back saying that the old caulk was probably silicon, and that's why the new stuff won't cure. They recommended using silicon to fix the problem because the old silicon will never really go away, although that's somewhat contradicted by the instructions in the link I posted above.


----------

